# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  's Nachts meerdere malen plassen

## snoezie

hallo,

sinds kort moet ik heel veel plassen.
als ik iets drink is het precies of het er direct uit moet.
en snacht's moet ik vier a vijf maal opstaan om te plassen. heb geen pijn als ik plas maar begin mij wel zorgen te maken.
heb een afspraak gemaakt met de dokter.
laat elk jaar mijn bloed onderzoeken en mijn psa waarden zijn ook te hoog.
heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

alvast mijn dank.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Snoezie,

Verstandig dat je een afspraak bij de huisarts hebt gemaakt, heb je overdag ook last van veel plassen? Misschien heb je wel ongemerkt een blaasontsteking, daar kun je ook last van hebben zonder pijn. Heb zelf veel ervaring met blaasontstekingen alleen zijn deze bij mij helaas nooit pijnloos. Het zou natuurlijk ook iets anders kunnen zijn, dus ik ben benieuwd wat je huisarts hiervan zegt. Hou je ons op de hoogte?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## snoezie

Dag Sylvia,

Ik heb overdag ook last van veel plassen. ieder glas die ik drink moet er voor het half uur uit, dat is niet normaal.
Het zal wel normaal geen blaasonsteking zijn omdat mijn psa waarde hoog is.
Ik hou je zeker op de hoogt, misschien kunnen anderen met hetzelfde probleem er iets aan hebben.
Mag al morgen naar de dokter.

mvg.

snoezie.

----------


## Sefi

Wat zegt de dokter van de hoge psa waarde? Is het bekend waarom die hoog is?

----------


## snoezie

daarom moet ik morgen op controle, die hoge psa waarde is gezien door bloedcontrole. morgen misschien foto's en test uitvoeren denk ik. zal zien
hou je op de hoogte.

mvg.

snoezie

----------


## Sefi

Oké, succes morgen. 
Er kan inderdaad een verband zijn tussen hoge psa waarde en veel plassen.

----------


## snoezie

Dank U

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb de laaste week verschrikkelijk veel last van s'nachts te moeten gaan plassen.
Soms zelfs tot 5 keer toe.
Eerst dacht ik van,het zal wel van drinken komen omdat ik vrij laat drink.
Maar dan heb ik is mijn laaste glas water om 10 uur gedronken, en nog heb ik er last van.
Moet wel zeggen,dat ik geen pijn ondervind.

Iemand een idee wat dat kan zijn?

Groetjes Do

----------


## sietske763

@ do, ik moet ook altijd snachts plassen, paar x
heb urine test laten doen en had een chronische pijnloze blaasontsteking.
is behandeld, maar moest er nog steeds snachts uit, zo zonde....slaap je net zo lekker..
ik behandel mezelf nu zoals ze kinderen met bedplassen behandelen.
ik zorg dat ik om 18 uur ongeveer1,5 liter gedronken heb en daarna dus niets meer, dat helpt dus wel...ik hoef er nu nooit meer uit.
het komt bij mij heel precies....als ik bv om 20.00uur nog een sappige sinaasappel eet is het snachts weer mis

----------


## dotito

Bedank voor de tip sietske,daar had ik totaal nog niet aangedacht.
Is nl.zo dat ik normaal rond een uur of 10 nog een glas melk drink.
Zal dat dan maar laten zeker?
Ga het vanavond is proberen,hopelijk kan ik dan vanacht is doorslapen.

Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

do, echt het proberen waard, maar dan ook echt niet iets met vocht nemen hoor na 18 uur.
da8 gi.avond, lekker ff trosje druiven eten, zit weinig vocht in.....dus niet, moest er vannacht weer uit. en een toetje telt ook mee als vocht....
su6. ik vind het goed te doen, ben er al helemaal aan gewend, alleen s,avonds gezellig koffiedrinken....daar moest ik wel aan wennen want dat is gewoon een gezellig moment

----------


## snoezie

> Ook ik heb de laaste week verschrikkelijk veel last van s'nachts te moeten gaan plassen.
> Soms zelfs tot 5 keer toe.
> Eerst dacht ik van,het zal wel van drinken komen omdat ik vrij laat drink.
> Maar dan heb ik is mijn laaste glas water om 10 uur gedronken, en nog heb ik er last van.
> Moet wel zeggen,dat ik geen pijn ondervind.
> 
> Iemand een idee wat dat kan zijn?
> 
> Groetjes Do


ben vandaag voor reeks onderzoeken geweest
laat zeker iets weten als ik uitstlag heb.
mvg.

snoezie

----------


## dotito

@Snoezie,

Das heel vriendelijk,bedankt.

Grtjes Do

----------


## sietske763

do, plas je alleen snachts zoveel keer??
als het alleen snachts is kan het ook door gestoorde suikers zijn he (DM),
maar dat weet je ws wel, maar ff getypt voor de zekerheid

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ik wist het wel,maar ik heb er wel niet aan gedacht.
Ja..als niet beterd,ga ik er toch eens laten naar kijken.

Thanks

----------


## snoezie

> @Snoezie,
> 
> Das heel vriendelijk,bedankt.
> 
> Grtjes Do


Hallo,

Ben al op controle geweest en heb een ontsteking op mijn prostaat.
moet een maand medicatie nemen en zou binnen een maand moeten verholpen zijn.
daarom dat mijn psa waarde te hoog stond.
ben toch blij dat het niets anders is hoor.
bedankt voor jullie interesse.

mvg.

snoezie

----------


## Sefi

Fijn te horen dat het duidelijk is wat het is.
Mijn man heeft het ook gehad, dus daar ging mijn vermoeden al naar uit. Maar er kon natuurlijk ook iets anders aan de hand geweest zijn.
Hopelijk is de ontsteking snel weer weg.

----------


## dotito

@Snoezie,

Wens jou veel beterschap toe.

Lieve Groet Do

----------


## Agnes574

Raar hé ....

Ikzelf bijv loop overdag héél véél naar het toilet om te plassen; ik moet écht megaveel vergeleken met anderen .... ik drink dan ook héél véél.
Ik drink dus s'avonds ook héél veel en voor ik ga slapen gaat er meestal ook nog een halve liter water naar binnen (ik kan me niet voorstellen dat ik s'avonds niets meer mag drinken!! Ik drink de hele dag door  :Wink: )... ik probeer dan ook voor ik ga slapen mijn blaas zoveel mogelijk leeg te plassen.
s'Nachts echter moet ik zelden opstaan om te gaan plassen, maar als ik wakker word moet ik wél héél nodig en plassen is dan ook het eerste wat ik doe als ik opsta!!

Raar eigenlijk  :Big Grin: 

Sterkte iedereen die vaak moet opstaan; hopelijk vinden jullie de gepaste oplossing!!

----------


## snoezie

> @Snoezie,
> 
> Wens jou veel beterschap toe.
> 
> Lieve Groet Do


ben nu een paar weken verder en het is nog niet veel beter.
ik denk dat er iets anders aan de gang moet zijn.
ik drink zeker 3 uur voor slapen gaan niets meer en moet nog 3 maal opstaan om te plassen.
nu heb ik ook ondervonden, het is misschien een beetje gênant om uit te leggen maar als ik klaar kom geen sperma meer heb. heeft iemand ervaring hiermee???
misschien komt dat door die medicatie?
22 mei moet ik terug voor controle. 

snoezie.

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb er nog steeds last van,echt niet leuk hoor.Ga volgende week als de drukke dagen voor mij voorbij zijn eens langs mijn Dr.Want is echt vervelend dat je 's nachts elke keer met een volle blaas wakker word :Frown: 

@Snoezie

Anders moet je is langs een uroloog gaan,die zijn meer gespecialiseerd voor zulke dingen. 

Groetjes Do

----------


## snoezie

> Ook ik heb er nog steeds last van,echt niet leuk hoor.Ga volgende week als de drukke dagen voor mij voorbij zijn eens langs mijn Dr.Want is echt vervelend dat je 's nachts elke keer met een volle blaas wakker word
> 
> @Snoezie
> 
> Anders moet je is langs een uroloog gaan,die zijn meer gespecialiseerd voor zulke dingen. 
> 
> Groetjes Do


is bij de uroloog dat ik in behandeling ben.

snoezie

----------


## dotito

@Snoezie,

Dan wens ik jou heel veel succes voor 22 mei,en hopelijk met resultaat.

Lieve groet Do

----------

